# Chrome specialized big hit 3 iii fsr 2008-09 frame



## Sephirot (20. Januar 2013)

Angebot ist nicht von mir, aber vielleicht ist hier jemand daran interessiert? Schon alleine wegen dem Rear-Shock sollte man sich das dink mal näher ansehen...

Dzt. 0 Gebote und Startpreis 199, läuft noch knapp 2 Tage.

Sieht doch fein aus! ^^







Bucht-Link


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (21. Januar 2013)

Sephirot schrieb:


> Angebot ist nicht von mir, aber vielleicht ist hier jemand daran interessiert? Schon alleine wegen dem Rear-Shock sollte man sich das dink mal näher ansehen...
> 
> Dzt. 0 Gebote und Startpreis 199, läuft noch knapp 2 Tage.
> 
> ...



Schon die Versandkosten gesehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sephirot (21. Januar 2013)

Wochenendausflug nach Spanien und selbst holen  Aber wenn der Preis nicht extrem steigt wär das noch fast ok.... oder?


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (21. Januar 2013)

jou wenn er nicht steigt


----------



## Sephirot (21. Januar 2013)

großes Manko: bei Schotterwegen blutet einem das Herz o.o


----------

